# Smoking Italian sausage



## delaware smoker (May 7, 2007)

Anyone ever smoked Italian sausage?I want to smoke some & add to a pot of sauce tomorrow.If you have done this,how did the sausage turnout?
Thanks,Bill


----------



## teacup13 (May 7, 2007)

italian sausage was one of the first sausages i smoked... was store bought sausages but flavor came out excellent... italian sausage with apple wood smoke flavor, i also dry brined(rubbed) mine


----------



## porky (May 7, 2007)

You are in for a treat. This is the easiest cook you will ever do. I usually keep the temp a little higher 275-300 and I puncture the sausage with a fork just to let out some of the fat. They cook for about 1-1 1/2 hours and they should be uniformly browned. I am starting to drool. Good Luck.

Les


----------



## peculiarmike (May 7, 2007)

Smoked Italian sausage is outstanding! Makes great sammies also.


----------



## payson (May 7, 2007)

I just smoked a bunch of bratwursts for the National Homebrew Day celebration/demonstration this past Saturday. After they were done I plopped them all into a beer and spice bath to keep them warm and add some flavor. They were extremely well received. Awesome eats! Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## vulcan75001 (May 7, 2007)

smoked Italian sausage is great...I usually remove the casing..225* for about 1-1/2 hour...


----------



## bbq bubba (May 7, 2007)

If u remove the casing, wouldn't that be a mini fattie???


----------



## deejaydebi (May 8, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmm Italian fatties! Why didn't I think of that? DUH! I've been making them into patties!


----------



## porky (May 8, 2007)

Debi-
Try this, carmelized onion,thin sliced jalapeno,red bell pepper strips,cheddar cheese. We like these in our house. Pepperoni and mozzarel with roasted garlic is another great one. Of course you can try any type of filling that your imagination can think of. Good Luck

Les


----------



## shellbellc (May 8, 2007)

I actually just did my first sausage smoke this weekend. I got bratwurst, sausage stuffed with peppers and onions, and some hot italian sausage. Everybody loved them. I didn't do anything to them, I just smoked them. Apple & cherry wood. Favorite was the brat though. Next time I'm going to smoke some italians, hot and sweet, then let them cook in a good spag sauce. Put them on some small hoagie rolls (actually Bill, being from DE, you should be able to get some good Amoroso club rolls), sprinkle with fresh parm cheese...mmmmmmmm, mmm...


----------

